

Show HN: A curl frontend for imgur - minikomi
http://curlgur.tk

======
nwh
Are you using all of the ANSI color combinations? There doesn't seem to be
quite enough in most of the images returned.

~~~
minikomi
I think I need to keep tweaking the colors which map to them. Which image was
not so good?

~~~
nwh
In the example image you provided even, there's a few areas that could do with
colors.

In all you should be able to use the three semi-transparent blocks (25%, 50%,
75%) in combination the 16 foreground and 16 background colors. There's a lot
more shades than you'd think — <http://i.imgur.com/OCrg5FZ.png>

I never got around to dithering or mapping half blocks when I attempted
something similar a few month back, but with enough colors in the cable things
started to look (almost) smooth — <http://i.imgur.com/18T6QoY.png>

~~~
minikomi
If you have a chance, try it again I added a lot of inbetween colors!

~~~
nwh
Now that's looking better.

    
    
        $ curl curlgur.tk/4YO6ZFm.png

